# PHPBB3 PhotoGallery



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, i installed Handyman's Photo Gallery, which is found here http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=544915&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

I cannot install the db changes probably because when i go to the db_install file. It says i already have the latest version of photo gallery installed.

I tried to get help on the modifications thread on the phpbb3 website, they helped for a bit but when they did'nt know what was wrong they started ignoring me

Any ideas?
Thanks, Kyle


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Does Anyone Have Any Ideas?


----------

